

NUKEM – Your service provider for the nuclear industry (uranium supplier) - s2r2
http://www.nukem.de/index.php?id=1&L=1

======
c1sc0
Pretty scary company name for a German business. But looks like these types of
businesses are bound to be interesting with that Finland nuclear deal and all.

